# Business Classes



## Cat_painter (Feb 22, 2007)

DId any of you take a college course in Business before starting yoru business. And if so what did you take and was it worth it?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Although it was unrelated to my eventual business entrepeneurship, I did attend college for many years at night school way back when.

The accounting courses I took did not seem important at the time, but that is probably how I came about the knowledge to understand the financials and do not feel bewildered when I have to discuss things with my accountant.

A short term version of business education, especially if you are new to any business would be to contact your local S.C.O.R.E. chapter, which is provided free by the government. I think its web site is www.sba.gov so tap into that for additional resources.

Ed


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Accounting & Computer Programming... Was it worth it? Not really. I would've rather taken a "running your own business including bookeeping type course", would have saved alot of money and time. As like Ed, I don't think that accounting is a bad thing to have experience with.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Before starting in construction:
I got an Associates in Arts in Marketing
Then a Bachelors of Arts in Economics
Then a Masters in Business Administration
Then I worked in Corporate Management (a suit)
Then I taught Marketing
Then I went to work with a contractor friend, told him max 6 months because I didn't want to work in the construction industry but I would help him get himself organized. I left after 6 months and started my own construction company. That was in 1980.

Now, I'm older than dirt. Was the education worth it? Well it certainly broadened my background. I do my own bookkeeping, taxes, paperwork etc. I probably would have done as well without the formal education.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

Manufacturing Material Management Degree from RIT. Basically went there for the Hockey. Figured I would work for Ford or GM. 

Played hockey pro for 14 years did construction during the summers. 
Learned more in two summers from a guy with an 8th grade education, then I ever learned in college. He was my boss at a plumbing and electrical company in Louisiana. 

I am glad I did the college thing because I know how to run a company, but right now my company is running me. I wish I knew half as much as these guys that have been doing it full time for 20 years.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Thom...if you had not had the formal back ground your friend would not have asked you for your help and the world would be a different place for you now, don't kid yourself. That formal education has not only given you the ability to be in business since 1980, it has put food on your table. Your friend hired you so that you could help orginize his buisness. You were not working as a janitor I presume.
You may not repect yourself enough to take pride in what you have accomplished, doesn't mean others would not give a kidney to have what was obvious given to you.....Take a little pride brother.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

This is a subject that I've thought a lot about too. I have no college education and usually just buy a book and read it to learn about a subject I'm interested in. I just don't know if going to a school, on their schedule, doing their homework, and costing me the money is the best way to learn these things. 

The truth is I usually leave whatever book I'm reading in the bathroom and read it whenever I'm in there:laughing: It seems to work fine and it's definitly on MY schedule:w00t: 

I do wonder if I should consider classes though. Worth the time trade off? I just don't know.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

I watched the learning channel last night and in 15 minutes commercial free, saw a motor cycle being built, doesn't make me a mechanic. Read a magazine on big game hunting, does not make me the great white hunter. Books and people can inspire. Take the theory that you learn from classes and books and put it to use in your trade of choice. Knowledge is pricless.......


----------



## gt4674b (Jan 15, 2007)

A must have is a course in Microeconomics. Supply and demand, etc. This will give you the framework on how to anlayze all business decisions. 

I would also suggest a course in Operations Management. The key here is to find a course that emphasizes things like measurement of efficiency, resource allocation, and process analysis.

Mangerial accounting. This is a course like accounting but less nerdy CPA and more business focused. You will see things like transfer pricing and cost allocation (this is especially important because it deals with allocating overhead which has got to be one of the most asked questions on here)

Competitive Strategy. Look at things like market entry, product positioning, and pricing.

If you are serious about taking real business classes, I think these will give you a good start.



Murphy said:


> Manufacturing Material Management Degree from RIT. Basically went there for the Hockey. Figured I would work for Ford or GM.


Hey Murphy, ex-Rochester in the house. Got my MBA from U of R. Did they have Amiel's there back in the day (close to the intersection of W. Henrietta and Jefferson)? Damn, that's a good sandwich.


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

Did my carpentry trade, Diploma in Building and then a Degree in Buiding. 

It depends on what you study and how you use your studies to, basically make money.

Learning about business at a school or correspondance is great, but applying that knowledge is another. Some poeple don't have that Other.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

Back in my day it was Dibellas subs and Nick Tahoes for post party. Never hear of Amiels.


----------



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

Wackman 
I am planning on taking classes towards a degree in small business managment. It took me awile to finally relize that I am no longer a carpenter. I am a business owner. Knowing how to swing the hammer will not help me calculate my overhead, run a spread sheet,form a marketing plan, ect ect...

So If you want to just get buy in your business don't take the classes. But.... If you want to grow your business into lean mean construction machine... Go learn some business things.

Mark


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Do they actually have a small business degree? 

Does it have a bunch of unrelated pre-reqs? 

To be honest I care a lot less about having an actual degree compared to just taking the classes that will help me. I wouldn't want to take classes that were necessary to get a degree but not relavent to what I'm doing.


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

yes there is a small biz associates, and yes you do have to take the PITA pre-req's to actually receive the degree.you can just pay out of pocket to take the biz classes that you like though,com. college that is.colleges are as much of a biz as any!you might even be able to get discounts for being a small biz owner!i believe that running a successful biz of any kind depends on what you have in ya!ambition,instinct,and dedication mostly!you dont necessarily have to be college educated.but,i guess a degree of any kind will help the academic type in the trade biz. i was a small biz major @ a community college after i DIDNT graduate high school,only to find that it was the same waste of time child's play that high school was, for me!i guess im too ambitious to be paying $$$ to do silly fake biz plans, while real money is on the table!i should say this for any h.s kids reading,i am not the academic type, and i didnt ever intend on doing four years of college!but i believe running a profitable biz depends on the individual.i know kids that i grew up with that now have 2,4,6 year degree's in biz to graphic arts(joke!) to cpu progaming that live at home and deliver pizza's!then i know kids that have started biz's out of h.s that cant grasp overhead,and then i know i guy that barely got through h.s, no college that makes 100k/yr doing sales,we live in America anything is possible if you have the drive and determination to be successful!


----------



## Oregon_Rob (Dec 31, 2005)

farrellpainting said:


> we live in America anything is possible if you have the drive and determination to be successful!


AMEN to that!:thumbsup:


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Cat, continuing education is always worth it. One thing you might look into is the programs that are available at your community college. As a woman there are many grants available to women completing courses in business practice.


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

Post deleted


----------



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

Wackman

For the small business degree I am only taking the classes that appeal to me. I do not need the actual degree since I will be using it in my own business and not as a credential for getting a job.

Remember that the more you learn the more powerful you are in your business.

Mark


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Deleted. Posted in error to a 5 year old thread. 
This thread is on the New Posts list, so I originally assumed it was a current discussion. 

There was a new post just before mine that has been deleted.
(Mods, please remove this entry as well. Thanks.)


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a A.A.T degree in Building Construction, and took a lot of General Ed Classes.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I learned on the job and lurk on CT for ideas and info on how to improve.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

woodmagman said:


> Thom...if you had not had the formal back ground your friend would not have asked you for your help and the world would be a different place for you now, don't kid yourself. That formal education has not only given you the ability to be in business since 1980, it has put food on your table. Your friend hired you so that you could help orginize his buisness. You were not working as a janitor I presume.
> You may not repect yourself enough to take pride in what you have accomplished, doesn't mean others would not give a kidney to have what was obvious given to you.....Take a little pride brother.


Didnt hear him say he was given anything :no:

I took my core curriculum at a local CC at night while working full time. Never took a degree. I would say it probably helped me improve my vocabulary from high school english, havent used the trig or college algebra much, forgotten a lot of it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow. Five year old thread, huh?


----------



## electronic (Oct 19, 2012)

*electronicmousetraps*

Thank you for share it 

electronic mouse traps


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

I actually studied Business in college. The course do help a bit with the overall theory but you really dont learn about business without doing business in the real word. That is by far the best teacher.


----------



## Masonry G (Oct 16, 2012)

Taking classes for your own business, is better than killing time in front of the tv. I took classes that pertained to what I am doing and always willing to learn more. It just some times feels that there is not that much time in a day.


----------



## electricalcj (Aug 27, 2011)

No, but if I can do it all over again, I will.


----------

